# Eventt 15 save the date.



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

The big eventt has been booked on July 19th. More info to follow very soon


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

malstt said:


> The big eventt has been booked on July 19th. More info to follow very soon


good to see this pal. hows the nackers after your op anyways????
any idea where the event will be??


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Feeling better thanks. All will be revealed soon


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

malstt said:


> Feeling better thanks. All will be revealed soon


tease :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

If it's less and a 2 and a half hour journey I'll be surprised lol *runs*

J
Xx


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> If it's less and a 2 and a half hour journey I'll be surprised lol *runs*
> 
> J
> Xx


everywhere in a 150bhp wont be less than a 2 and a half hour journey hinny


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

eldiablott said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > If it's less and a 2 and a half hour journey I'll be surprised lol *runs*
> ...


 :lol: I vote Beamish again :wink:


----------



## Candyturbo (Apr 20, 2014)

gaydon is more central and a great venue for car meets


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


that would be brilliant. i just missed out lastyear and its kinda near me


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Candyturbo said:


> gaydon is more central and a great venue for car meets


I prefer this venue, more so if there's a chance to have a blast on the track again 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I hope all your cars brake down and you have to walk just for being forum [email protected] 

J
Xx


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

'Break' down would probably be a better way to describe your anxiety..


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> I hope all your cars brake down and you have to walk just for being forum [email protected]
> 
> J
> Xx


haha, dont be bitter jess just because you wrapped yours last week and blamed some poor old defensive lady
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

5731 posts if pure dribble, whinging and moaning... what a waste of time. :roll: 
Have you ever posted anything constructive ?


----------



## eldiablott (Jun 18, 2014)

[smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## The Blue Bandit (Sep 22, 2011)

... a little birdie tells me it's waaaaaaaaaayyyyy down South ... :roll:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

The Blue Bandit said:


> &#8230; a little birdie tells me it's waaaaaaaaaayyyyy down South &#8230; :roll:


The National Motor Museum at Beaulieu's about as far south as I can think of anywhere that's good for car-related attractions. It'd be good there - the New Forest is beautiful around those parts&#8230;


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> The Blue Bandit said:
> 
> 
> > &#8230; a little birdie tells me it's waaaaaaaaaayyyyy down South &#8230; :roll:
> ...


That's where EvenTT01 was .... if it can be called that in retrospect


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

The thing about the south coast is that the main road transport routes are crap. What looks like half an hour away is actually more like 1 1/2 - 2 hours away. I can get north of London as quick as I can get to Beaulieu !
Saying that, I do hope it's down south next year.
Touring the venue makes absolute sense, far north, far south, far east, far west ;-) trying to be central in the country only benefits those who live nearby (admittedly there's a lot of them on here !)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

All will be revealed soon :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Templar said:


> 'Break' down would probably be a better way to describe your anxiety..


I dont have anxiety......you clearly have a bully complex however.



Templar said:


> 5731 posts if pure dribble, whinging and moaning... what a waste of time. :roll:
> Have you ever posted anything constructive ?


Yes thanks its just far too good for your eyes 

J
xx


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

It is revealed. Beaulieu it is, better go now its down south!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Beaulieu is seriously super and a "must do" for anyone who's interested in cars!!!

Unfortunately EvenTT15 falls on my birthday and I may be doing something else :?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

OeTT said:


> It is revealed. Beaulieu it is, better go now its down south!


Where abouts you from? I have a feeling I saw your name in the southwest meets. Correct me if I'm wrong?

J


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

JacobDuBois said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> > It is revealed. Beaulieu it is, better go now its down south!
> ...


Hi
Just outside Torquay. Will try to get along to the meet on 4th Jan. We may be able to form a convoy up to Beaulieu from the South West 
Stewart


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

OeTT said:


> JacobDuBois said:
> 
> 
> > OeTT said:
> ...


Ah not far from me in ExeTer. Yeah was chatting to the missus about going I think we probably will that's why I was asking. Would be good to meet.

Jacob


----------



## TT Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Will be my first evenTT.... Thought I would make a weekend of iTT.


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm definitely up for this!! It'll be my first evenTT!


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

2_TFSISAM said:


> I'm definitely up for this!! It'll be my first evenTT!


Fancy a convoy up together mate?


----------



## 2_TFSISAM (Dec 8, 2014)

JacobDuBois said:


> 2_TFSISAM said:
> 
> 
> > I'm definitely up for this!! It'll be my first evenTT!
> ...


Yeah sounds good to me bud!


----------

